# Chaitanya Joshi Cubing Progression



## Chai003 (Jun 9, 2022)

Hello this is my cubing progression. As it stands now in June 2022 I only really only do 2x2 and 3x3.
My current global averages are:
- 3x3: 20s-21s
- 2x2: 5s-6s
I will update this thread with my improvements over time.
Your opinion and help as well as questions from your side are much appreciated!

My goals for the rest of 2022:
- 3x3: Get my average to about 15s-16s
- 2x2: Get my average to about 4s-5s consistently.
- Get new cubes especially bigger NxNs and get more into Pyra and Skewb

I want to improve lookahead for 3x3. I can already take my eyes off the F2L pair I'm currently solving but it's hard for me to spot the next pieces quickly. I have already heard about turning slower and looking ahead. Any other tips on how to improve faster?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

For 2x2 here:

you can get sub-5 with ortega easily, if you know your PBL algs from different angles.
This video is quite old, but the algs in there are quite good:





Once you are comforatable with ortega and average high 4-low 5, you can begin learning cll.


----------



## Chai003 (Jun 14, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> For 2x2 here:
> 
> you can get sub-5 with ortega easily, if you know your PBL algs from different angles.
> This video is quite old, but the algs in there are quite goof:
> ...


Ok thanks mate. There are some angles where I don’t know the algs yet. I think I will improve Ortega while learning a bit about CLL recognition as it can help you with predicting bars as far as I know. Is that a good idea?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 14, 2022)

Get your PBL algs here, they have great algs for CLL, EG-1, EG-2, LEG-1, TCLL-, TCLL+, and LS. Basically all the algs you need is in here.
CREDITS TO @NigelTheCuber


----------



## hyn (Jun 14, 2022)

Why is the general consensus to learn CLL first, instead of EG-1 or EG-2? Is there any specific reason?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 14, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Why is the general consensus to learn CLL first, instead of EG-1 or EG-2? Is there any specific reason?


EG-1 tends to be a more advanced method where people start to learn one-look. It shouldn't be a method of its own, because sometimes making a layer (permuted) would be more efficient than making a face, and layers require CLL algs (unless you use LBL). CLL could be a method on its own, sometimes layers are inefficient but you can still use it. 

So EG-1 needs CLL, but CLL doesn't need EG-1.


----------



## Chai003 (Jun 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Get your PBL algs here, they have great algs for CLL, EG-1, EG-2, LEG-1, TCLL-, TCLL+, and LS. Basically all the algs you need is in here.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Chai003 (Jun 14, 2022)

By the way I got a new 3x3 PB AO5 with 18.77 s and I got a new overall 3x3 PB of 15.98 s.


----------



## Chai003 (Jun 14, 2022)

Just improved my AO5 PB to 18.23 s


----------



## Chai003 (Jun 14, 2022)

And guess what: I just got a new 3x3 PB of 14.389 s . 
I reconstructed it so you can watch it here: https://www.cubedb.net/solve/2800.
It was quite lucky with a PLL skip but who cares


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 14, 2022)

Chai003 said:


> And guess what: I just got a new 3x3 PB of 14.389 s .
> I reconstructed it so you can watch it here: https://www.cubedb.net/solve/2800.
> It was quite lucky with a PLL skip but who cares


"_It's not a crime to get lucky_"


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 14, 2022)

Chai003 said:


> Just improved my AO5 PB to 18.23 s


Good job yo, E' F D M' D' F' U R E S R' U'!


----------



## Chai003 (Jun 14, 2022)

And another 3x3 AO5 PB: 17.894 s. I don't know why I'm so fast suddenly. I just improved both single and AO5 PBs by almost 2 seconds in just one day


----------



## Chai003 (Jun 14, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Good job yo, E' F D M' D' F' U R E S R' U'!


Thanks mate appreciate it


----------



## Chai003 (Jun 14, 2022)

And another 3x3 PB of 14.289


----------



## Chai003 (Jun 18, 2022)

I have a profile on CubePB where I keep track of all my PBs. If you want to have a look at my times here is a link: https://cubepb.com/i/view?id=1247&expand=0&type=user


----------



## Chai003 (Jun 21, 2022)

So just to let you know I will attend my first competition on the 9th and 10th of July in Laudenbach, Germany. So I’m preparing for that a bit right now. Any tips for my first comp?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 21, 2022)

Chai003 said:


> So just to let you know I will attend my first competition on the 9th and 10th of July in Laudenbach, Germany. So I’m preparing for that a bit right now. Any tips for my first comp?


I attended my first (and so far only comp) in March, and I have some advice based on my experience:
1. Try not to learn any new things in the couple of weeks leading up to the comp, just focus on refining what you already know.
2. During the comp, don't overpractice! At my first comp, I only did 3x3, and ended up practicing for about 5 hours in total before finals. I was mentally really tired and so I did quite badly in finals.
3. Don't set high expectations. It's your first comp, you're bound to have nerves! If you average 20 (idk what you average now) on 3x3, set a goal to get at least one 20 second average, or if you want, a sub-20 average. This way, you won't be frustrated if you don't do super well, as your goals were realistic enough that they were almost certain to happen.
4. Bring a warm-up cube. I didn't do this at my first comp, and I regretted it. You have to wait on average a minute or more between solves while your cube is scrambled and returned, and during that time not being able to do some turns or solves can really take away your focus.
5. Get familiar with the rules. Not all of them of course, that's unreasonable, but know what would give you a +2 or DNF, know what puzzles are legal, and the actual process for competing.
6. Don't focus on beating anyone. Most people don't, as the vast majority of us have no chance of winning a comp, just try to break PRs, meet people, and enjoy it!


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 21, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> 4. Bring a warm-up cube. I didn't do this at my first comp, and I regretted it. You have to wait on average a minute or more between solves while your cube is scrambled and returned, and during that time not being able to do some turns or solves can really take away your focus.


Me having only one 3x3:


----------



## Chai003 (Jun 21, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I attended my first (and so far only comp) in March, and I have some advice based on my experience:
> 1. Try not to learn any new things in the couple of weeks leading up to the comp, just focus on refining what you already know.
> 2. During the comp, don't overpractice! At my first comp, I only did 3x3, and ended up practicing for about 5 hours in total before finals. I was mentally really tired and so I did quite badly in finals.
> 3. Don't set high expectations. It's your first comp, you're bound to have nerves! If you average 20 (idk what you average now) on 3x3, set a goal to get at least one 20 second average, or if you want, a sub-20 average. This way, you won't be frustrated if you don't do super well, as your goals were realistic enough that they were almost certain to happen.
> ...


Thanks a lot for those tips really appreciate it mate


----------



## Chai003 (Jul 13, 2022)

Hello everybody! On the past weekend I attended my first comp. I am pretty happy with the result. But most importantly I met many amazing people and had a lot of fun. If you want to have a look on my times at the comp you can visit my WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2022JOSH05?event=333oh.


----------



## Chai003 (Jul 23, 2022)

Hello again folks. I just got a new 3x3 PB of 11.30. If you want to see a reconstruction you can head here: https://cubedb.net/solve/3331. If Zoe want to keep up to date with my new PBs check this out: https://cubepb.com/i/view?id=1247&expand=0&type=user


----------



## gsingh (Jul 23, 2022)

Chai003 said:


> Hello again folks. I just got a new 3x3 PB of 11.30. If you want to see a reconstruction you can head here: https://cubedb.net/solve/3331. If Zoe want to keep up to date with my new PBs check this out: https://cubepb.com/i/view?id=1247&expand=0&type=user


Nice!


----------

